# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  عشق الاردن

## mylife079

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

عَلّقْتُ رَسمَكَ وَشماً في عُرى كبدي 
فَغَارَ منّي ومِنكَ الكون، يا بَلَدي

وقال حُسادُنا ما لم يُقَلْ أبد 
عَنْ عاشِقَينِ، وما مَلُّوا من الحَسَدِ

وحاوَلوا صَدَّنا عَنْ بَعضنا زمناً 
وما دَرَوْا أنّنا رُوحانِ في جَسدِ

وما دَرَوْا أنّنا جِئنا على قَدَرٍ مُقَدَّرينَ لهُ.. من واحِدٍ أحَدِ..

قد أسَّسَتنا على الصّبرِ الجميلِ يَدٌ 
قُدَتْ مِنْ الصّخْر، عَدنانيّةُ الجَلَدِ

وعَلّمتنا معاً: أنّ الرِّجال على 
قَدْرِ الرُّجولةِ.. لا بالمالِ والعَدَدِ!

ما أصعَبَ الَبْدء، لكنّ الهواشِمَ هُمْ 
منْ يبدأونَ.. ويأتي الله بالمَدَدِ!



***

''أبا طلالٍ''.. وهذا اليوم يومُكَ يا 
فَخْرَ الرّجالِ.. سَتَبقى العُمرَ في خَلَدي..

لقد حَفظْتَ دَمي (طفلاً)، ولو بيدي 
فَدَيتُ مَنْ حَفِظ الأقْصى.. بألفِ يَدِ!!

أبا العُروبةِ، يا ليتَ العُروبة قد فاءَتْ لِخَيْمتِكَ المرَفْوعةِ العَمَدِ..

إذَنْ لواجَهَتِ الدُّنيا، بوحدتها 
ولم تُلاقِ الذي لاقَتْهُ مِنْ كَمَدِ..

إني أقول، وما في القَوْلِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ 
غَيْرُ الهواشِمِ، ما في البيدِ من أحَدِ!

هُم النّخيلُ الأصيلُ المستظل بهِ 
هُمُ النّدى، والسُّيولُ السُّودُ من زَبَدِ!



***

يا أُردنيّونَ.. إمّا مَرَّ وأحدكم 
على تُرابِ الحِمى.. قولوا لهُ: اتَّئدٍ!

فإنّ تحتَ الثَّرى، أو فوقَهُ مُهجاً 
تَزيدُهُ وَهَجاً.. والغُصنُ بَعدُ نَدي

ما زالَ جَمْرُ أبي الثُّوارِ، مُتّقِداً 
في صَدرِ مُستمسكٍ بالجَمْرِ، مُتقِدِ

لم تَنطفىءْ نارُهُ يوماً.. وما بَرِحَتْ 
تَمتدُّ.. من كَبدٍ حرّى إلى كَبِدِ!

هِيَ الرِّسالةُ.. كُلِّفنا بها شَرفاً 
وليس من تَرَفٍ فيها.. ولا رَغَدِ!!

قد حارَبَتنْا عليها الأَرضُ قاطبةً 
فلم نُبالِ، وعَنْها قَطُّ لم نَحِدِ ..

وَيَحْسَبُ النّاسُ فَقْرَ الأُرد نيّ غِنىً 
مِنْ عِفّةٍ فيهِ، تَسْتَعلي على الأَوَدِ!

وَيحْسِدونَ عُيوناً لا تَنامُ على 
ذُلٍّ، وأَعْينُهُمْ تَشْكو مِنَ الرَّمَدِ!

أقولُ ما قالَهُ ''البيْتُ القَديمُ'' لهم: 
(حتّى على الفَقْرِ لم نَسْلَمْ مِنِ الحَسِدِ)!؟

ما في القُلوبِ لغير الحُبِ مُتَّسَعٌ 
ولا حَمَلْنا بها حِقْداً على أَحَدِ!!

وليس إلا هوى الأَحرارِ يَسْكنُها 
مَنْ كَانَ مِنْهُمْ، شَدَدْناهُ يَداً .. لِيَدِ!!



***



''أَبا الحُسَيْنِ''، لقد وَفّيْتَ في زَمنٍ 
عَزَّ الوفاءُ بِهِ، للأَهْلِ والبلَدِ..

----------


## ashrafwater

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

